# Almost 43 and pregnant



## Ak703

I turn 43 in A few weeks and find myself 6 weeks pregnant. Very unplanned. My youngest child turns 20 this year. Being pregnant again is like the first time all over again. 

I'm excessively tired and if I'm not at work, I'm in bed. 

Does the fatigue ever stop? My two pregnancies were very uneventful, I had no complications, no issues, nothing. This fatigue is making me feel I'm too old to sustain this pregnancy.


----------



## iBeach

Congratulations! all I can say. I have never been pregnant.


----------



## enrisa

I am 41 (almost 42) and 5 weeks pregnant. I have a 4 year-old boy. This pregnancy was planned. I worry of miscarriage at this age, so I am planning to stop working in a couple of weeks, because my job is very stressful. 
Maybe you can take a break and try to relax.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm 40 and this was a very unplanned pregnancy I have a nearly 10 year old

The fatigue is something i have suffered with from before I even knew I was pregnant and actually thought it was the start of menopause :blush:

The worry was a lot more than it was 10 years ago especially in the first tri but I'm over that bit now :flower:

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Bebe2

Hi Ladies!
Just got a BFP and I think I'm about 5 weeks as well. Waiting to see if it sticks. I had my DD at 41. As you can see from my signature, we tried hard for a sibling, but decided to give up finally. Then, out of the blue, :bfp:Total surprise! I've never had a natural BFP ever. Just some slight cramping and fatigue right now.


----------



## Classic Girl

I'm 43 and almost 5 weeks. DS turned 17 yesterday. I just ant this first tri to hurry up! I feel like time is dragging and I want to be in the safe zone!


----------



## Bebe2

Classic Girl: I agree! This part is SOOO slow!


----------



## Bebe2

Good luck Ibeach, you never know when things will change!


----------



## Bebe2

Do you all find that your symptoms are different than earlier pregnancies?


----------



## UBC Mom

I'm 40, entering second trimester with my 3rd baby. I'm also single (ugh), I have 3 dependent a already, 2 kids and my mother lives with me and I support us all financially. The father lives a state away, we see each other maybe once a week for an hour, he is very busy working 80 hrs a week. I hate that my mother lives with me because she is all up in my business, bosses my kids around, is not happy unless I'm handing her money and has rearranged/redone my entire house in a bad way, much more clutter than I want to live in, but she likes clutter. Obviously I work full time and will have to go back to work as soon as possible after the baby arrives. I can't afford prenatal care and the father hasn't offered any money for that. I contracted bacterial vaginosis the first time we had sex and it reoccurs despite treatment. (I never had any STD /STI prior to him, I was married and faithful for 14 yrs prior.) my current kids are 6 & 8, there father lives in the other side of the USA. I have no family around me, none even close, so it's me, my kids and mother and this baby on the way. I'm planning to skip most prenatal care and have an unassisted home birth. I birthed my second unassisted with no problems. I guess the biggie is having this baby at 40, being single, money, wishing I have lived my whole life differently. The babies father says he will be financially responsible, but he is a penny pincher and expects kids to have no more than 3 or 4 sets of clothes. A baby can poop that up in less than a day. My life is totally not what I would wish on anyone, but I'm sure many have it worse.


----------



## Bebe2

UBC, I'm sorry things aren't easier! Are you in the U.S.? Here is a link on some resources for getting prenatal care: https://www.verywell.com/free-prenatal-care-2759784


----------



## Skye Leigh

You'll make it, you're stronger than you think! I'm 47 years old and 22 weeks pregnant. I was sooooo exhausted during the first trimester, I spent practically the whole 1st trimester sleeping. But now, I'm much better. The second trimester gets much easier. :)


----------



## Skye Leigh

UBC Mom said:


> I'm 40, entering second trimester with my 3rd baby. I'm also single (ugh), I have 3 dependent a already, 2 kids and my mother lives with me and I support us all financially. The father lives a state away, we see each other maybe once a week for an hour, he is very busy working 80 hrs a week. I hate that my mother lives with me because she is all up in my business, bosses my kids around, is not happy unless I'm handing her money and has rearranged/redone my entire house in a bad way, much more clutter than I want to live in, but she likes clutter. Obviously I work full time and will have to go back to work as soon as possible after the baby arrives. I can't afford prenatal care and the father hasn't offered any money for that. I contracted bacterial vaginosis the first time we had sex and it reoccurs despite treatment. (I never had any STD /STI prior to him, I was married and faithful for 14 yrs prior.) my current kids are 6 & 8, there father lives in the other side of the USA. I have no family around me, none even close, so it's me, my kids and mother and this baby on the way. I'm planning to skip most prenatal care and have an unassisted home birth. I birthed my second unassisted with no problems. I guess the biggie is having this baby at 40, being single, money, wishing I have lived my whole life differently. The babies father says he will be financially responsible, but he is a penny pincher and expects kids to have no more than 3 or 4 sets of clothes. A baby can poop that up in less than a day. My life is totally not what I would wish on anyone, but I'm sure many have it worse.

Sorry you're having such a hard time! I hope things get better for you. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm almost 44 and just had my second :) my first at 41 and hopefully planning no 3 at 44 ;) every pregnancy is different and the bone crushing tiredness is just part of it . I didn't have an issues with either pregnancy . Good luck:)


----------

